# CRA auto-fill



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone tried to do CRA auto=fill recently? I tried today several time but always getting error


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Error when? When signing on to the site? Or when trying to actually download selected tax slips? Could be the servers are overtaxed (no pun intended) given a lot of T4s and T5s are being issued at this time. Maybe try again about 4am or so on Saturday?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

when trying to actually download selected tax slips


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Last year I was getting errors with UFile. When I googled the error others had found it was caused by auto-fill. I started over manually and no error. So this year I just skipped it


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

m3s said:


> Last year I was getting errors with UFile. When I googled the error others had found it was caused by auto-fill. I started over manually and no error. So this year I just skipped it


Auto-fill has lots of potential issues. One regards currency. None of the tax slips on CRA indicate currency and some of them such at T5s could be in USD. The taxpayer must remember to make the conversion after download. 

Another one can be misplacement of T5008 information. Whether any of that has been corrected or not, I doubt it......so likewise, I enter all the data manually and use the CRA information as a cross-check that there are not data conflicts.

Also remember that CRA will only have data for which FIs issue tax slips. Folks who have small amounts of interest income (no tax slips) from various bank accounts must enter that data on their own.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I enter all the data manually and use the CRA information as a cross-check that there are not data conflicts.


 I also doit manually, just wanted to see my T4 and see that I don;t miss some T5's


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

I found auto_fill confusing, at least with hr block online. It was also missing my t4 and an investment income slip.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

latebuyer said:


> I found auto_fill confusing, at least with hr block online. It was also missing my t4 and an investment income slip.


Was that the fault of the tax software? Or was it because the FI had not yet put your tax slips on the CRA site?


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

I am aware i did taxes early so it isn't CRAs fault. But HR block online was confusing. I dumped it and used simpletax. In any event i see the main advantage in downloading the t4 but wasn't willing to wait.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

latebuyer said:


> I am aware i did taxes early so it isn't CRAs fault. But HR block online was confusing. I dumped it and used simpletax. In any event i see the main advantage in downloading the t4 but wasn't willing to wait.


I'm using turbotax for years, not perfect, but not too bad


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I tried to use auto-fill when doing a combined return for wife & I on Studiotax. 

I started with my wife's stuff and autofill filled that into Studiotax. Great, I thought. But when I switched to autofill my input, CRA said I had to register as an agent or something in order to access my account! I was using my computer, but entered my wife's CRA account info to access her data. I ended up filling my data by hand. Later, I cleared computer cache and was able to access my CRA account. Don't know if that helped or problem was that I was trying to access both from same Studio tax file.

I did not get that far, but it seemed that there may be another problem using StudioTax/Autofill. It puts T3 & T5 data under T3,1; T3,2 etc. I suspect these may have got over written when sharing T-slips using the % feature in Studiotax.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

CRA was still missing my T5 slip and one of my RRSP slips as of today. I'd be careful of using this tool and rather use this as a check particularly if one has a lot of investments.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm using Future Tax which does not support Auto-fill and I'm fine with that because I would never trust it. I want to see my T3/5 and enter the numbers myself so I can feel assured they are the correct numbers. This year I got 13 T slips in total.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

agent99 said:


> I tried to use auto-fill when doing a combined return for wife & I on Studiotax.
> 
> I started with my wife's stuff and autofill filled that into Studiotax. Great, I thought. But when I switched to autofill my input, CRA said I had to register as an agent or something in order to access my account! I was using my computer, but entered my wife's CRA account info to access her data. I ended up filling my data by hand. Later, I cleared computer cache and was able to access my CRA account. Don't know if that helped or problem was that I was trying to access both from same Studio tax file.
> 
> I did not get that far, but it seemed that there may be another problem using StudioTax/Autofill. It puts T3 & T5 data under T3,1; T3,2 etc. I suspect these may have got over written when sharing T-slips using the % feature in Studiotax.


Perhaps you were still logged into your wife's CRA account. I autofilled my wife's CRA info then I closed the browser tab that was used to access CRA. I then autofilled my CRA info. No issues.

I always scrutinize the autofill data from CRA but it's nice to see the CRA data. I'm a big believer of not surprising CRA with data that conflicts with what they have on there books.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Don't use autofil. I do look up the data on our respective CRA accounts and then cross reference to the hard copy information slips that we have.


----------

